# Best Pica of 2012



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Here is my best pica cock i raised in 2012. Almost finished training.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2373&pictureid=24511 

Thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A very handsome bird, there!


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the coment.


----------

